# To All That Protect Our Homes.



## terry colwell (May 27, 2012)

This Is my son Matthew who is currently dogging bullets and land mines for his Country. To say I am Proud of him is a understatement. I hope you all have a great weekend but please keep in mind what this weekend is about. Its not just a few days off and a chance to BBQ.  I pray that all our loved ones come home soon and get to enjoy the benefits of their sacrifice.Enjoy your time off and make sure to tell a service man or woman Thanks for what they do. And enjoy your loved ones that are with you.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 27, 2012)

A fine man there Terry.

Here is my son front (with clear glasses) Terry's son and  mine are in the same unit in Afghanistan.







Remember Memorial day is to honor our military men and women past and present.


----------



## terry colwell (May 27, 2012)

Ya Rick, My son is right behind yours. Lol. Today was the first time I have talked to him in weeks, they have been going out for several weeks at a time.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 27, 2012)

Those are some fine, young men (and women.) We all owe a debt to those who serve our country so selflessly.

God bless them all.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 27, 2012)

Thank you Terry and Rick for sharing the photos of these fine men and for their service to us all! Being a former military spouse and mother of a vet...I give thanks and honor all the great men and women serving and protecting this great country as well as those who paid the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## venture (May 27, 2012)

MSNBC is saying that our fallen soldiers are not heroes.

What else would you expect from them?

If anyone can visit a National Cemetery and not shed a tear?  I do not think they are a true American!

Thank you for letting me rant. 

Mods can remove the post if this is not deemed appropriate.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## oneeyedblueberry (May 27, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Thank you Terry and Rick for sharing the photos of these fine men and for their service to us all! Being a former military spouse and mother of a vet...I give thanks and honor all the great men and women serving and protecting this great country as well as those who paid the ultimate sacrifice.


*AMEN & Semper Fi! *


----------



## nickyb (May 27, 2012)

I was glad to serve when I did and now I am glad to serve in the capacity I now operate in helping education our military members.  Never could I believe that someone who was willing to wear the uniform wasn't a hero.  Even if they don't know it they are amazing people.

As for someone calling our soldiers not heroes, well you can come see me and try it.  

I love all the men and women that serve in the military.

Nick


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 28, 2012)

Terry Colwell said:


> Ya Rick, My son is right behind yours. Lol. Today was the first time I have talked to him in weeks, they have been going out for several weeks at a time.


Talked to mine last night, said the same thing. They will be home soon.


----------



## fpnmf (May 28, 2012)

I will be making it out to a couple memorials.

USAF 69-71 .. Phan Rang AB RVN..


----------



## frosty (May 28, 2012)

Venture said:


> MSNBC is saying that our fallen soldiers are not heroes.
> 
> What else would you expect from them?
> 
> ...


Terry and Nepas, my sincere thanks to both of your heroes and their buddies for their sacrifice away from home and family.

"Freedom isn't free, it is paid for with the blood of patriots" 

Thanks to each service member for your contribution.


----------



## scarbelly (May 28, 2012)

Terry and Rick thanks to both of you for sharing your sons with us. God bless them and all who serve and have served. Thank you to all that have served


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 28, 2012)




----------



## sunman76 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting up your boys, Tell them thanks for sure.  God bless you and your family's with extra Grace and protection.


----------



## hickorychip (May 29, 2012)

If the liberal media is truly concerned about the one percent they should be singing the praises of our service men and women. One percent of our population is willing to put all they have or will ever have in jepordy for the rest of our country. These young men and women deserve our thanks and our gratitude. The msnbc folks bring back memories of the Vietnam warriors returning to their homes. Don't treat these brave souls the same way we were treated!


----------



## terry colwell (May 29, 2012)

Rick , I talked with Matt and shared the picture you posted and he says it wasnt him in the picture behind your son. He says he hasnt seen them at his camp at all. So they must in different places .


----------



## southernsausage (May 29, 2012)

One of our Founding Fathers once said, "War is the Price of Liberty."

Thank YOU for YOUR Service!


----------



## Dutch (May 30, 2012)

Terry and Rick, thanks for sharing the pics of your fine young men. Please give them my heart filled thanks and let then know that I will be praying for a safe return home for them and ALL their comrades in arms.


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.  We had a pretty neat little thing happen at our house. Our garden is growing nicely and we have some other flowers, etc. One, just one single poppy plant came up this year and it has been a tightly closed bulb for weeks and didn't appear to be opening up any time soon. Well, Memorial Day morning we came out to see that it decided to open up for us.

We thought that was pretty special and unique.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 30, 2012)

Terry Colwell said:


> Rick , I talked with Matt and shared the picture you posted and he says it wasnt him in the picture behind your son. He says he hasnt seen them at his camp at all. So they must in different places .


Terry

I think my son is at HQ for some reason?

They all look the same with them dark shades on huh. Oh well they are stomping on the same real estate.


----------



## terry colwell (May 27, 2012)

This Is my son Matthew who is currently dogging bullets and land mines for his Country. To say I am Proud of him is a understatement. I hope you all have a great weekend but please keep in mind what this weekend is about. Its not just a few days off and a chance to BBQ.  I pray that all our loved ones come home soon and get to enjoy the benefits of their sacrifice.Enjoy your time off and make sure to tell a service man or woman Thanks for what they do. And enjoy your loved ones that are with you.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 27, 2012)

A fine man there Terry.

Here is my son front (with clear glasses) Terry's son and  mine are in the same unit in Afghanistan.







Remember Memorial day is to honor our military men and women past and present.


----------



## terry colwell (May 27, 2012)

Ya Rick, My son is right behind yours. Lol. Today was the first time I have talked to him in weeks, they have been going out for several weeks at a time.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 27, 2012)

Those are some fine, young men (and women.) We all owe a debt to those who serve our country so selflessly.

God bless them all.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 27, 2012)

Thank you Terry and Rick for sharing the photos of these fine men and for their service to us all! Being a former military spouse and mother of a vet...I give thanks and honor all the great men and women serving and protecting this great country as well as those who paid the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## venture (May 27, 2012)

MSNBC is saying that our fallen soldiers are not heroes.

What else would you expect from them?

If anyone can visit a National Cemetery and not shed a tear?  I do not think they are a true American!

Thank you for letting me rant. 

Mods can remove the post if this is not deemed appropriate.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## oneeyedblueberry (May 27, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Thank you Terry and Rick for sharing the photos of these fine men and for their service to us all! Being a former military spouse and mother of a vet...I give thanks and honor all the great men and women serving and protecting this great country as well as those who paid the ultimate sacrifice.


*AMEN & Semper Fi! *


----------



## nickyb (May 27, 2012)

I was glad to serve when I did and now I am glad to serve in the capacity I now operate in helping education our military members.  Never could I believe that someone who was willing to wear the uniform wasn't a hero.  Even if they don't know it they are amazing people.

As for someone calling our soldiers not heroes, well you can come see me and try it.  

I love all the men and women that serve in the military.

Nick


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 28, 2012)

Terry Colwell said:


> Ya Rick, My son is right behind yours. Lol. Today was the first time I have talked to him in weeks, they have been going out for several weeks at a time.


Talked to mine last night, said the same thing. They will be home soon.


----------



## fpnmf (May 28, 2012)

I will be making it out to a couple memorials.

USAF 69-71 .. Phan Rang AB RVN..


----------



## frosty (May 28, 2012)

Venture said:


> MSNBC is saying that our fallen soldiers are not heroes.
> 
> What else would you expect from them?
> 
> ...


Terry and Nepas, my sincere thanks to both of your heroes and their buddies for their sacrifice away from home and family.

"Freedom isn't free, it is paid for with the blood of patriots" 

Thanks to each service member for your contribution.


----------



## scarbelly (May 28, 2012)

Terry and Rick thanks to both of you for sharing your sons with us. God bless them and all who serve and have served. Thank you to all that have served


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 28, 2012)




----------



## sunman76 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting up your boys, Tell them thanks for sure.  God bless you and your family's with extra Grace and protection.


----------



## hickorychip (May 29, 2012)

If the liberal media is truly concerned about the one percent they should be singing the praises of our service men and women. One percent of our population is willing to put all they have or will ever have in jepordy for the rest of our country. These young men and women deserve our thanks and our gratitude. The msnbc folks bring back memories of the Vietnam warriors returning to their homes. Don't treat these brave souls the same way we were treated!


----------



## terry colwell (May 29, 2012)

Rick , I talked with Matt and shared the picture you posted and he says it wasnt him in the picture behind your son. He says he hasnt seen them at his camp at all. So they must in different places .


----------



## southernsausage (May 29, 2012)

One of our Founding Fathers once said, "War is the Price of Liberty."

Thank YOU for YOUR Service!


----------



## Dutch (May 30, 2012)

Terry and Rick, thanks for sharing the pics of your fine young men. Please give them my heart filled thanks and let then know that I will be praying for a safe return home for them and ALL their comrades in arms.


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.  We had a pretty neat little thing happen at our house. Our garden is growing nicely and we have some other flowers, etc. One, just one single poppy plant came up this year and it has been a tightly closed bulb for weeks and didn't appear to be opening up any time soon. Well, Memorial Day morning we came out to see that it decided to open up for us.

We thought that was pretty special and unique.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 30, 2012)

Terry Colwell said:


> Rick , I talked with Matt and shared the picture you posted and he says it wasnt him in the picture behind your son. He says he hasnt seen them at his camp at all. So they must in different places .


Terry

I think my son is at HQ for some reason?

They all look the same with them dark shades on huh. Oh well they are stomping on the same real estate.


----------

